# Yoshi and Chibi have a baby sister!!!



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have a little girl! Long story short... We ran across this baby and could not believe her age and size. She was in a bad situation where she was with a family that had 4 little girls that were very rough with her and she has even been stepped on once. This is what the guy had to say about her...They did not know his female was pregnant and she had a singleton puppy and they did not think she would survive. He kept her in a crate with her mom nursing forever and supplemented some. Said she looked like a tadpole and for the longest time he did not think her back legs would develop properly, she would drag herself around with her front legs. She has been doing better and has strength in her back legs for a couple months now and he has decided he needed to rehome her as he was afraid the children were going to kill her. I have given it great thought and prayer and after having a vet where she is look her over and a long discussion with my vet the what ifs, etc...we decided to take her on. 

Now for the reason for the vet and disbelief. She was born January 29th, she is 5 months and a week old. She is 10 oz right now, 3 to 3 1/2 inches to shoulder (she is a wiggle butt so hard to get an exact) and 4 inches long base of neck to base of tail. The photos make her look bigger than she actually is. I showed the photos to my vet before taking her to him yesterday and he said even though she looked small in the photos she is twice as small as the photos depict her. I for the longest time did not believe this guy it is so hard to believe but my vet confirmed yesterday that if we were to go by her size he would have guessed her at a tiny 8 to 10 week old but her mannerisms, actions tell him she is an older puppy. 
I would have been much more comfortable if she was 8 to 10 weeks. 

She is such a well adjusted baby though, healthy appetite, fearless, no loud noises scare her, she is pee pad trained already, she is very attentive, observant, sleeps all night long and a little spitfire, LOL Oh and she squeaks when she barks or makes a noise and if you are not close to her and it quiet you will not hear her....She is a living DOLL! We are so in LOVE with her and feel so blessed to have her in our lives.

I know I said long story short, sorry I rambled...Welcome our new little girl 

Gidget...

On sissy's lap on the way home









size comparison









another size comparison(remote and smallest dishes I could find for her)









Size small ferret dress that is still a bit big, LOL


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh my god she is totally beautiful. What a tiny precious little girl, oh I'm so glad she's got a great forever home now! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness. That is THE SWEETEST puppy!! Did you pay for her? Too bad she had a rough start, but I'm sure she'll be happy with you!


----------



## Wiz (Feb 2, 2013)

She is lovely 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, Michelle, I am completely head over heels in love with your new baby girl!!! <3 Of course, you know I love her name! Please keep us updated with lots of pics. She is just a living doll.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

She is beautiful and I know she has landed in the perfect home. So happy for you and your family. Keep the pics coming. She is a tiny bean! Stunning doll baby!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

flowersnsunshine said:


> Oh my goodness. That is THE SWEETEST puppy!! Did you pay for her? Too bad she had a rough start, but I'm sure she'll be happy with you!


Yes sadly did have to pay for her. However his female is spayed now so at least I wasn't supporting a breeder trying to breed for a tiny. However you could tell that money was pretty important to the guy :-( I did talk him down a bit on her though.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

lulu'smom said:


> Oh, Michelle, I am completely head over heels in love with your new baby girl!!! <3 Of course, you know I love her name! Please keep us updated with lots of pics. She is just a living doll.


We were trying to come up with a Japanese name to keep with the theme but hubby said Gidget and we were all immediately sold  I love the movies and own all of them


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

What a beautiful little girl, I love her she reminds me a little bit of my Bella when she was little. X


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She is absolutely adorable, Michelle! Congrats on your new baby!  I know Yoshi and Chibi will make great big brothers. 

I'm still very much convinced that he lied to you about her age. But whatever happens, I know she has an awesome family! xxx I'm just happy you got her out of the place she was. You have given her a chance to live. You are her Angel. <3

Congrats again my friend on your precious new baby!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

TLI said:


> She is absolutely adorable, Michelle! Congrats on your new baby!  I know Yoshi and Chibi will make great big brothers.
> 
> I'm still very much convinced that he lied to you about her age. But whatever happens, I know she has an awesome family! xxx I'm just happy you got her out of the place she was. You have given her a chance to live. You are her Angel. <3
> 
> Congrats again my friend on your precious new baby!


I still have my doubts from time to time too, I guess time will tell. I just want her to be healthy  Thanks so much for your help while I was making my decision.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She's precious! I hope she is healthy and I know that she will receive the best care in your home. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

She is too cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> I still have my doubts from time to time too, I guess time will tell. I just want her to be healthy  Thanks so much for your help while I was making my decision.


Yes hun, and the main thing is that you love her. She couldn't have found a better home. She's going to be a tiny tike whether 8 weeks or 5 months. She still even has her puppy pudge through her mid section. The short legs, everything just rings young puppy.

It makes me so sad that people are so desperate for money that they've taken to doing these types of things.  

You're more than welcome! I'm here anytime you need me. As I mentioned, PM, email or phone. You can even come visit me. 

I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers. Keep me posted. xxx


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww Michelle, what a sweet little munchkin! I know she'll be very well loved,
cared for and treasured by you. She's super cute, looks like a sweetie pie too. :love2:

You'll have to post pictures & update us on her progress! Please.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is lovely! I adore her coloring and sweet little face.

How wonderful for all of you!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I have never seen such a tiny dog in person, she is so, so adorable!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Congrats!! She is just beautiful! I love her coloring too! Cannot wait to watch her grow (even if it's not much, lol). I am so excited for u!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

what a wee little darling...I am so glad she came into your life, she will be safe now....no matter what her age she is beautiful :angel11:


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness!! Super super cuteness alert needed!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Awww what a precious little baby girl!!! I'm so glad you got her out of that living situation! Gypsy wasn't well taken care of by the people that had her & took her to the animal shelter. She's looking so much better since I've brought her home. 
I can't wait to see how she grows and progresses, I'm sure she'll just thrive with you! Keep posting pics!!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Awwwww, she has a great new mom. I am sure she will flourish! She is totally adorable in that little dress.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Michelle, my hopes is that she stays teeny like Jade, and healthy. Jade needs a CP micro buddy. :lol: It will be nice to have someone who can really relate to having such a teeny tiny dog. It's very hard to imagine their limitations until you actually have one. It can be challenging at times, but so worth it. So I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that she's at least 12 weeks old.  While I knew it was risky for you to take the chance, I have to be honest and say that I waited for your PM telling me that you had decided to get her. I had to be honest with you on my feelings about the whole situation, but I have to admit that when I got your PM that you were going through with it, I had a smile from ear to ear. I'm sure you could tell that my lengthy PM's were genuinely honest, but I always had to add at the end to go with your heart and that if you were in love with her, and up for the unknowns, then you should get your baby. I'm happy she's finally home where she belongs. I know you waited a long time, and I know this was meant to be. xxx


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

TLI said:


> Michelle, my hopes is that she stays teeny like Jade, and healthy. Jade needs a CP micro buddy. :lol: It will be nice to have someone who can really relate to having such a teeny tiny dog. It's very hard to imagine their limitations until you actually have one. It can be challenging at times, but so worth it. So I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that she's at least 12 weeks old.  While I knew it was risky for you to take the chance, I have to be honest and say that I waited for your PM telling me that you had decided to get her. I had to be honest with you on my feelings about the whole situation, but I have to admit that when I got your PM that you were going through with it, I had a smile from ear to ear. I'm sure you could tell that my lengthy PM's were genuinely honest, but I always had to add at the end to go with your heart and that if you were in love with her, and up for the unknowns, then you should get your baby. I'm happy she's finally home where she belongs. I know you waited a long time, and I know this was meant to be. xxx



We are so in LOVE with her! I told you that I could not stop thinking about her and could not get it out of my head that little girl carrying her around like she was. She even told me she was going to give her a bath and I thought I would die. She didnt appear to have any toys there and she loves her toys, I bought her a few little kitty mouses so she could carry them around, she goes into attack mode and it is hilarious! It is so nice to have a baby in the house again. I have her one of the big collapsible round kennels that has the mesh on the sides to stay in when I cant watch her. She is so good, I just cant get over her fabulous temperament and how well she catches on to things. She LOVES Yoshi and he is still warming up to her slowly but tolerating her well. Chibi is wanting to play with her but on his terms. 

I am not a gullible person and know Chihuahuas pretty well so I dont know what to think of the whole situation and that guy is either he best liar I have ever met or delusional, LOL. I know it is hard to explain if you were not there. I tried to get him to contradict himself and to trick him into telling me the truth if he was lying, LOL I drove down there 3 times (3 hours round trip), talked with him constantly on the phone, threw every question in the book at him. I thought he was going to cry when he was telling her bye, it was kind of pitiful. One minute I think she seems older and the other I think she seems younger. I really would rather her be younger as if she is older and this size it SCARES me for her. No matter age, size, health issues, etc.... I can assure you one thing she will be LOVED  

Oh and she is a shoulder baby like Yoshi, I just love it when she curls up on my shoulder or under my chin.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

What a cUtIePaTuTiE!!! I don't know if I'd ever be able to let her down!! Adorable


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

She is adorable!! Congratulations!! She is in great hands and a very lucky girl to have a chance at a new life!


----------



## queen princess (Jun 5, 2013)

can you tell if she has lost any baby teeth yet? that may help with age. if any of her teeth front teeth are adult teeth, then she is at least 3 months. canine teeth would put her at aprox. 4 months


----------



## AbbyBell (May 20, 2013)

She is stunning!! Congratulations on your most precious baby girl. I look forward to many pictures. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have went over the teeth thing with two different vets and both say that when they are tiny like that their teeth may or may not come in or fall out the same. She has a full set of long milk teeth. That was the first thing we were going back and forth over. Neither vet seems to think they can tell much with teeth, they both basically told me that adult teeth come in at different times and may not start coming in until 6 months old so I have no clue. What my personal vet told me was that if he were looking at teeth and size he would think 8 to 10 weeks old but with her mannerisms, etc... he thinks she is an older puppy. He has 6 Chihuahuas himself, 2 of which are tinies and has a couple of tinies that are patients.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> We are so in LOVE with her! I told you that I could not stop thinking about her and could not get it out of my head that little girl carrying her around like she was. She even told me she was going to give her a bath and I thought I would die. She didnt appear to have any toys there and she loves her toys, I bought her a few little kitty mouses so she could carry them around, she goes into attack mode and it is hilarious! It is so nice to have a baby in the house again. I have her one of the big collapsible round kennels that has the mesh on the sides to stay in when I cant watch her. She is so good, I just cant get over her fabulous temperament and how well she catches on to things. She LOVES Yoshi and he is still warming up to her slowly but tolerating her well. Chibi is wanting to play with her but on his terms.
> 
> I am not a gullible person and know Chihuahuas pretty well so I dont know what to think of the whole situation and that guy is either he best liar I have ever met or delusional, LOL. I know it is hard to explain if you were not there. I tried to get him to contradict himself and to trick him into telling me the truth if he was lying, LOL I drove down there 3 times (3 hours round trip), talked with him constantly on the phone, threw every question in the book at him. I thought he was going to cry when he was telling her bye, it was kind of pitiful. One minute I think she seems older and the other I think she seems younger. I really would rather her be younger as if she is older and this size it SCARES me for her. No matter age, size, health issues, etc.... I can assure you one thing she will be LOVED
> 
> Oh and she is a shoulder baby like Yoshi, I just love it when she curls up on my shoulder or under my chin.


Yeah, it sounded like her whole environment was unsafe. Just the fact that the man was letting the kids wag her around, bathing her, etc is beyond me. No matter her age, she's far too tiny to be treated like a toy. 

I kept going over and over everything you were telling me. It just was all so far fetched. One of the things that is very perplexing is that she has no vet records, pictures as a puppy, and so forth.

Kids are notorious for snapping pics of puppies. In over 5 months you'd think this man would have at least a few pics. With the story he gave you, you'd think he'd have some kind of documentation. If you have a pup that is the size of a tadpole that drags themselves, you are going to take them to a vet. 

It's hard for us to understand people that can so convincingly lie. And keep their stories straight enough to make it believable. Unfortunately, con artists can pull off almost anything. :/

Even hearing that he almost cried, but yet the pup had no toys, no "puppy pics," no vet records.....It just doesn't add up. Like you said though, it will be in her best interest if she's a young pup. This gives her far more chance at living a healthy life. 

When you mentioned money seeming very important to him, that's another thing to give thought too. If it turns out she's 24 weeks old, that's based on a birthdate of Jan 29th, at 10 oz, that will make her the smallest dog in the World. She'd be lucky to hit 1 lb. at maturity. Think of the publicity this man could have been looking at. For a dog that size, no health issues (or even unhealthy), that would make her worth thousands of dollars. He would have been paid for magazine write ups, talk shows, the list goes on. 

The main thing that matters is that she's in a home now where she will be loved and properly cared for. Whatever the truth turns out to be, she is safe. I can't say it enough. You gave this pup a fighting chance. There is no telling what would have happened to her had she been bought by the others that came to look at her. Or even staying with the prior owner. I shutter to think about it. Like I said. I believe it was fate that you came across this puppy. 

I'm very happy to hear that she's getting along with the boys. It might take a few weeks for them to totally accept her. But I have no doubt that they will be the best big brothers to their new sister. 

I wouldn't even worry about anything other than enjoying her. She's an absolute little doll! I can tell by your words that you are head over hills in love. I look forward to following her progress and updates. Bless you for rescuing this tiny Angel. xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

queen princess said:


> can you tell if she has lost any baby teeth yet? that may help with age. if any of her teeth front teeth are adult teeth, then she is at least 3 months. canine teeth would put her at aprox. 4 months


Jade is 4 years old and is just now getting her adult teeth. At 13 weeks old her milk teeth were barely visible at the gum line. She didn't have a full set of milk teeth until she was well over 1 year old. There was no question about her age, though. Her breeder had pictures of her from birth on. Tinies develop like a premature baby. Their teeth don't normally root properly either. The itty bitties develop differently.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I had all of those questions in my mind as well about her being the smallest why would he not want to keep her and so on. I will tell you that they didnt have much and you could tell that they were not the most educated people in the world. He had told me he really wanted to keep her and that he was afraid the girls would kill her, 3 of the girls had been away and had just come home the night before I bought her. That was when he initially wanted me to come and get her. He stated that he had been giving her the shots himself and she had just had her 3rd set 2 Thursdays ago, he had purchased them at the feed store, I know a lot of people who do this to keep from having a vet fee. He had mentioned that he just assumed if she was meant to live then she wouldnt live and he did help her with supplementing. He had an answer for everything but when it came down to it I just couldnt leave her in that situation. I may have been taken but it worked out in my favor


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> I had all of those questions in my mind as well about her being the smallest why would he not want to keep her and so on. I will tell you that they didnt have much and you could tell that they were not the most educated people in the world. He had told me he really wanted to keep her and that he was afraid the girls would kill her, 3 of the girls had been away and had just come home the night before I bought her. That was when he initially wanted me to come and get her. He stated that he had been giving her the shots himself and she had just had her 3rd set 2 Thursdays ago, he had purchased them at the feed store, I know a lot of people who do this to keep from having a vet fee. He had mentioned that he just assumed if she was meant to live then she wouldnt live and he did help her with supplementing. He had an answer for everything but when it came down to it I just couldnt leave her in that situation. I may have been taken but it worked out in my favor


They normally do have an answer for everything, just nothing to back any of it up. :/

I wouldn't view it as being taken. I'd view it as exactly what it is. You gave her a chance to be in a happy home where she will get the best of care. 

I just wish people like that could be stopped by law. Unfortunately, anything goes. It's sad for the fate of many. 

Keep me posted. xxx


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Looking at her pictures again. She is such a precious tiny baby! She looks a lot like Quigley did when he was young. I know you made the right decision. She is beautiful no matter her age. She is so fortunate to have found you!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She does look like Quigley as a puppy.  ADORABLE!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

poor baby! she is in good hands now!  she is adorable!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, very interesting thread! Michelle, she is beautiful. So glad you got her!!! What an interesting discussion on how people try and deceive on size/weight. Wow. Very informative and a good lesson for all of us and especially those who are looking for a tiny. 

She truly is CUTE as a button!! So glad you have her home. 

Are you going to do titers for immunity status on parvo and distemper? If the breeder said she'd had 3 shots, I sure wouldn't be pumping more into that tiny body. Ugh. 

Keep us updated!!! I can't wait to watch her grow.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Well whether she ends up 2lbs or 4lbs, it doesn't matter! She is so precious and will be a doll no matter what her size! I've seen lots of teenies who I don't know if they're dogs or aliens, lol. My baby mimi was charting 2.5 to 3.5lbs and she is 3.5lbs already at 26 weeks, which initially I thought I would be upset over but she's so gorgeous, I wouldn't have her any other way. 
I'm so happy for her and you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG! She is so prescious! I know she is in good hands. But, wow, I don't know if I could handle such a tiny! I would be so afraid! I would probably carry it around in a sling or something all day! I sincerely wish you the best! I hear so much about the teenies! I hope she has a very long healthy life! I am sure she is happy!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Brodysmom said:


> Wow, very interesting thread! Michelle, she is beautiful. So glad you got her!!! What an interesting discussion on how people try and deceive on size/weight. Wow. Very informative and a good lesson for all of us and especially those who are looking for a tiny.
> 
> She truly is CUTE as a button!! So glad you have her home.
> 
> ...


Yes definitely titering, My vet and I have already been on major discussion on what we think the best thing to do for her. Especially with not knowing what to think or believe with this guy. Those of you that know me know that I wouldnt be sucked into something like this but something kept tugging at me and drawing me to her so she was meant to be mine I am sure of it. 

She does remind me a lot of Chibi when we first got him now that she is warming up to us and showing her true colors, LOL He was what I called a chomper when we got him as he was teething. I would say she is definitely teething and unlike Chibi she is hard headed, is that a girl thing? I do not remember either of my boys being this stubborn, LOL


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

I bet you could dress her in a sock! Cut little leg holes and slip it on. 
She's adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> Yes definitely titering, My vet and I have already been on major discussion on what we think the best thing to do for her. Especially with not knowing what to think or believe with this guy. Those of you that know me know that I wouldnt be sucked into something like this but something kept tugging at me and drawing me to her so she was meant to be mine I am sure of it.
> 
> She does remind me a lot of Chibi when we first got him now that she is warming up to us and showing her true colors, LOL He was what I called a chomper when we got him as he was teething. I would say she is definitely teething and unlike Chibi she is hard headed, is that a girl thing? I do not remember either of my boys being this stubborn, LOL




Cora is a chomper too. We are working really hard to get her to understand no to chewing on our fingers. She prefers flesh to any toy or teether available to her. Trying all training tactics. Keeping a chew toy handy. Telling her NO! and stopping the activity. Telling her NO! and moving her away from us. She is way more stubborn than Quigley was and he was fairly headstrong. Fortunately, patience and consistency will fix this issue in time. LOL. 

Maybe it is a "girl thing".


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Maybe it is a "girl thing".


I'm not sure about that: you've just described my Frodo!


----------

